# Cut the thread on steam radiator pipe, is it still ok?



## Sirveu (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Since I was remodelling a little and removing the radiator to paint it, I also decided to change a very old and worn out radiator valve and remove some very incorrect connection angle pipes. 

See here... http://screencast.com/t/iYTW7pz8

I ended up cutting the valve off because it was almost impossible to unscrew. The problme is that I some a tiny bit of the thread and worried that the steam radiator may now leak due to this.

See pictures here:
1 - http://screencast.com/t/bQVWBgkH2
2 - http://screencast.com/t/5jDzlJq4q
3 - http://screencast.com/t/RJkTatq0
4 - http://screencast.com/t/9pGRaGdNo
5 - http://screencast.com/t/etw2n97f

The new valve screws on perfectly well and I was told in hardware store that a slightly damaged thread is not a problem if I just put on some of the plumbing tape and the plumbing putty on it. However, they did not see the pictures above so I was worried what their idea of "damaged" is.

Will the putty and tape combination be fine or will it leak now or something?

I don't know what to do now as my home project keeps getting bigger and bigger by the day. If there is 90% chance that this will be fine, I would leave it and just make sure to tape and putty enough. 

My other, very time consuming and expensive option is to buy a pipe threader and make the thread about an inch lower. Then cut the top part off. The good part about this is that I may not need to put much under the radiator to lift it up to the thread. I really hope not to use this option because if I mess up again, I may end up having to remove the floor to change the entire pipe under it.

What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sure the guy at the hardware store gave you excellent advice! I would fly with whatever that person told ya. Fill the system, oh, and then call a REAL plumber to fix it when it fails!!!!!!!;-) ;-)


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, and just because I am a curious fellow, how did the "qualified" hardware store employee define slightly damaged?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Sirveu (Aug 17, 2015)

The person I talked to at the hardware store wasn't a real employee just looked like a contractor buying plumbing supplies for some job. Regardless of what he said, I obviously did not just go with it, hence me doing further research on here. 

I don't know how the putty or the tape works well enough when it starts to impact to know if that damage would mean anything.

Very much interested in you opinion on what you would do in this situation with the thread issue I pictures.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Party Pooper!!!! He obviously has a radiant heat issue, not forced air. Exterior atmosphere is not gonna solve the problem.  ;-)


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Sirveu said:


> The person I talked to at the hardware store wasn't a real employee just looked like a contractor buying plumbing supplies for some job. Regardless of what he said, I obviously did not just go with it, hence me doing further research on here.
> 
> I don't know how the putty or the tape works well enough when it starts to impact to know if that damage would mean anything.
> 
> Very much interested in you opinion on what you would do in this situation with the thread issue I pictures.


Well, firstly, my research would have revealed, to ME, that this is a forum for professionals only. Based on the results of my research, I would have moved on to a DIY forum! Let me ask you, what is your degree in?


----------



## Sirveu (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmm, okay, thank you for your very in-depth advice. I do appreciate the slickness of telling me to "get out of here noob" without actually saying it in such a way. 

I wonder what you talk about on here since, according to your logically, the answer to every single question should be "Why don't you just call a qualified expert in that field?".

Anyway, you can pat yourself on the back because now I super duper want to call a plumber over and hope one with an attitude like your shows up


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Sirveu said:


> Hmm, okay, thank you for your very in-depth advice. I do appreciate the slickness of telling me to "get out of here noob" without actually saying it in such a way.
> 
> I wonder what you talk about on here since, according to your logically, the answer to every single question should be "Why don't you just call a qualified expert in that field?".
> 
> Anyway, you can pat yourself on the back because now I super duper want to call a plumber over and hope one with an attitude like your shows up


And I still wait, holding breath, to hear what YOUR area of expertise is. Don't go getting all cocky now, since ya got slapped on the nose for not paying attention to site rules. I'm guessing your field is one of a superior nature, that feels anyone else's rules are mundane & beneath you. Soooo, I really gotta know what major you received your degree in?!!!!!!!!! I won't be able to sleep without an answer! Please, please tell me.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought it was easier to show him the door, but this is just as ammusing


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Party Pooper!!!! He obviously has a radiant heat issue, not forced air. Exterior atmosphere is not gonna solve the problem.  ;-)


That's funny right there. It's still "open mic" until the fuzz shows up to shut it down.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> That's funny right there. It's still "open mic" until the fuzz shows up to shut it down.


Intro was shut down. Guess it's not OK to pee on the AUP here?:laughing:

JB Weld might help his problem though. Seen it done before.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I think you should remove the floor, cut more shiot up, stand there scratching your head, realize you're in over your head, call a licensed plumber ... we don't bite in person.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One of the more amusing threads as of late....a real scream.....:laughing:


But now it's time to say goodnight Gracie....


----------

